# Snake eating a dog..



## foxysnake (Oct 2, 2005)

Just curious as to whether any1 else has seen this photo? (-by the way in the forum I got if some1 suggested it may actually be a deer, but zooming in closer seems to be dog paws.)


----------



## Rossagon (Oct 2, 2005)

I've seen it around, but didn't have the guts to post it up, just for all the dog lovers out there!! lol.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 2, 2005)

Yes, it has been on here several times before.


----------



## olivehydra (Oct 2, 2005)

Never seen it, thanks for posting foxy. I see what you mean about the paws but it still looks like an unusual dog. Then again I've never seen one in that sort of a position before :cry:


----------



## Caveman (Oct 2, 2005)

It's not a good idea to feed dogs to your snake at the back door, the yelping draws too much attention.

Looks like a deer to me.


----------



## beknluke (Oct 2, 2005)

I can' tell if its a deer or a dog, but I DO know that this site has been baged out a lot previously from when this pic has been up.


----------



## Wrasse (Oct 2, 2005)

I can imagine how a lot of people would react if they saw a pic of say... A Granny bashing a snake...

How is posting this pic any different? No offence foxysnake, I personally find it quite interesting.


----------



## foxysnake (Oct 2, 2005)

Can't say I take offence that easily Wrasse! I just found it interesting and thought I'd share - I just wasn't sure if it'd already been around here or not though.


----------



## bikiescum2003 (Oct 2, 2005)

its a deer have a look at its tail and the toes on it. thanks for posting it. i think that foods food and that could of been road kill for all we know.


----------



## craig.a.c (Oct 2, 2005)

I thought that it looked like a capiburra (not sure how to spell it). They are from south america, from the same family as rats and rabbits if I remember correctly.


----------



## zulu (Oct 2, 2005)

*re Snake*

Thanks for putting up the pic foxy,the retics eat porcupines in asia so i gather burmese would eat dogs, cats,birds and there eggs,humans and heaps of other stuff :shock:


----------



## danw (Oct 2, 2005)

i love tjese kind of pictures!


----------



## diamond_python (Oct 2, 2005)

Seen it before. Looks like a deer to me. Thanks for posting the pic


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Oct 2, 2005)

But doesn't deer have very short small thin tails ?


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 2, 2005)

I reckon that's a deer


----------



## staffsrule (Oct 2, 2005)

I think it is more like a deer than a dog.


----------



## hugsta (Oct 2, 2005)

> I thought that it looked like a capiburra (not sure how to spell it). They are from south america, from the same family as rats and rabbits if I remember correctly.



That's correct Craig, they are the worlds largest rodent. I also believe it is a deer and not a dog.


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 2, 2005)

Eh, flesh is flesh.&lt;is what I tell to my mum when she complains of my rats in her freezer hehehe. *shrugs* Sure, I doubt very much I could witness a live dog getting thrown deliberately to snake or a pet dog getting taken in any case, but if they're pre-dead then who cares?

-Oh my vote is it's a dog, I'm yet to see a deer with a tail that long and bushy.


----------



## bikiescum2003 (Oct 2, 2005)

most deers have a thick bushy short tail its more the legs that make me think its a deer.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 2, 2005)

regardless of what it is... the tail doesn't look like it's in the right place?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 2, 2005)

i m having de ja vue here,lol
its a dog afro ,definitly a dog..


----------



## ErisKSC (Oct 2, 2005)

At first i thought it was a muntjac or other little asian deer but every time i look at it i start to agree that it's a capiburra


----------



## bikiescum2003 (Oct 2, 2005)

here is an image of a capyburra
http://www.kusd.edu/schools/durkee/d_images/capybara.jpg
i still think its a deer but i could be wrong as ive know to be before


----------



## foxysnake (Oct 3, 2005)

Well I don't think its a capyburra - they don't have tails or long legs. It looks like a deer in colouring but has paws - I thought deer had hooves.


----------



## deathinfire (Oct 5, 2005)

me thinks its a deer


----------



## JeffHardy (Oct 5, 2005)

I vote "dog". Legs are not spindly enough and are too short for a deer. There appear to be claws on feet, not a hoof and tail is too long for deer. Hair is too short and head too small for a for Capybara.


----------



## Hickson (Oct 5, 2005)

It looks much more like a deer to me.

And that closeup looks like hooves to me, which only confirms my belief.

And for those that are interested, there are over 50 different species of deer (in three families) ranging in size from tiny little pudus and chevrotains up to red deer and reindeer. There are also some small antelope that look similar to deer.



Hix


----------



## Rossagon (Oct 5, 2005)

I vote dog. and yeah theres a few different varieties of dog as well!!! LOL

Cheers Ross.


----------



## Springherp (Oct 5, 2005)

Its obviously a captive snake so I think its far more likely to be eating a GOAT than a deer. I don't reckon its a dog.


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 5, 2005)

goat


----------



## congo_python (Oct 5, 2005)

It's a deer as you can see the black line running down the front of its leg (in the close up) and its foot is cloved and it has very small hind quarters like a deer too.
Congo


----------



## fishead (Oct 5, 2005)

I reckon it might be a bunny. The hooves of a deer would definitely be visible - all I eat is deer and fish!
Those feet look to be haired underneath like a rabbit's, and a fluffy tail too.
Weird colour for a rabbit but as Australeps said it's a captive snake so probably a domestic bred food item hey? 
Probably wrong :lol:


----------



## bronzwing (Oct 5, 2005)

looks like a deer to me take a look at the paws dogs have pads on their feet not hoofs.....


----------



## stencorp69 (Oct 5, 2005)

its got a long tail for a dear


----------



## indicus (Oct 6, 2005)

Deery me!!! :lol: :roll:


----------



## herptrader (Oct 6, 2005)

My vote is for a quadruped.

Anybody got some good pics of a serpent devouring a cat?


----------



## instar (Oct 6, 2005)

Id of thought capybarra too seeing front legs shorter than back ones, but i bow to superior fauna knowledge, If Hix reckons deer, Its prolly a deer. Eitherway its dead but not wasted, nature recycles.


----------



## Possum (Oct 6, 2005)

*Dog*

It looks like a red Kelpie, take a look at the foot it is pointed down and its pad is lighter in colour the nail is quite obvious as well. The dog does not look like it was struggling in any way and dig not look too squashed so I would say it was dead already or at least a sleep.


----------



## R1MAN (Nov 13, 2005)

craig.a.c said:


> I thought that it looked like a capiburra (not sure how to spell it). They are from south america, from the same family as rats and rabbits if I remember correctly.



sorry dude but it isn't a capy. i have heaps of docos on the amazon and checked but it isn't because of the leg lengths (too long) and head size (too small). plus i don't think that many people have pet albino burmese in the amazon region (only place for capyburra) or people going to the amazon to smuggle capys for snake food to take a pic of it


----------



## mickousley (Nov 13, 2005)

hope this isn't wasn't one of the labradors that were for sale on this site


----------

